#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Mekong Sunshine Hotel, Vientiane, Loas.

## Propagator

On my recent visit to Vientiane I stayed at the Mekong Sunshine Hotel.     Its a little way out of the town and about 15 mins walk to the Fountain.      Rate is probably more than yer average backpacker would want to pay.     I stayed in the suite and the cost was 1200baht per night, single was 900, double/twin was 1100 baht.   This included breakfast.

The room itself was spotlessly clean, with a/c, tv and fridge with mini bar.    It was very light and airy with plenty of room.








The shower room was large with h & c water.     The obligitory DD toilet shot!!





Will have to finish this later as have been phoned to tell me my car is ready for collection, problem with the brakes.

----------


## MeMock

Mekong Sunshine Hotel website - Vientiane

----------


## Ghandi

Nice Loom for sure

----------


## Propagator

Thanks for the website Memock.

The reception area





The breakfast area. They do four breakfasts, American, Loas roll, Rice soup and something else which I don't remember. The american breakfast comes with egg, ham, hot dog toast with butter and jam with unlimited coffee, also fruit served from 7.00 am to 10.00 am. Its was hot and on the occassion when the toast had only been shown the toaster were happy to put it back in again.





Couple of views of the hotel from across the street





Our room was the top left hand one.






They claim on their brochure below that they have a Restaurant and Night club. It was not in the actual hotel, so I presume that it is the place next door, and a picture will be seen on my other thread. The nightclub is below the restaurant and well soundproofed


https://teakdoor.com/laos-forum/64912...ml#post1318890 (Props visits Vientiane)

Anyway heres a scan of the brochure







I would definitely stay there again, staff were helpful and the place was clean and roomy

----------


## WujouMao

> The american breakfast comes with egg, ham, hot dog toast with butter and jam with unlimited coffee


sounds as depressing as the breakfast they dish out in the philippines. Now this is what i call a breakfast



do they still have a 12 midnight curfew in place cos last time i stayed there, me and my mate when out and about and got rather drunk. the hotel owner warned us to come back before 12 or we locked out. and locked out we were, so we decided to go out again and find some girls.

there was also another problem when we arrived into the capital after a long and bumpy ride ride which lasted 18 hours, to find at 6am in the morning everything shut up shop. even the hotels wouldnt even allow us in. again, had to sit outside lugging everyone around or giving up and kipping outside until 9.30 am

have things changed much since 2006?

----------


## Agent_Smith

lost your bumbag props?

Great thread btw.

----------


## Cenovis

> Thanks for the website Memock.
> 
> 
> Anyway heres a scan of the brochure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now they could improve the text a little bit. But a nice place me thinks.

----------


## Propagator

> do they still have a 12 midnight curfew in place cos last time i stayed there


This hotel had no curfew, but I do understand some of the smaller g/h may have.   If you are not in by the time they lock up, then outside you stay.




> lost your bumbag props?


Nah - its on the table by the door  :Smile: 






> But a nice place me thinks.


Yes it was.

----------


## Vientianeboy

It is not a curfew. The question is why should the owner of a small guest house wait up for you to arrive when you were warned about a 12 am lockout?

----------


## buycondojomtien

Hi,

Nice report but the same kind of room is available for 800 thb in the center, and with Wifi internet.

Do you all really accept that a stupid hotel owner wants to close its doors a midnight ? I would just break it or burn it if he doesn't open !


Cheers.

----------


## Propagator

> Nice report but the same kind of room is available for 800 thb in the center, and with Wifi internet.


Be nice if you could do a review of it with pictures




> Do you all really accept that a stupid hotel owner wants to close its doors a midnight ? I would just break it or burn it if he doesn't open !


Hard man eh - I will come to visit you in the nick

----------


## bobbysan124

Looks like a nice place.  Thanks.

----------


## chitown

MMMMM  :Yumyum:  

Now that is a proper breakfast. Where can you get one like that in Bangkok??? 




>

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Where can you get one like that in Bangkok???


Dubliners is probably top of my list, then Black Swan (I've only had their bacon sandwich but the bacon was so good that I assume the full brekkie must be good too) Then Hannrahans on soi 4 is good for breakfast but not much else.

I order them from Chef Xp and have them delivered to my house. :Smile:

----------

